# [gelöst] Abiword stürzt ab beim Drucken

## michel7

Jedes Mal wenn ich in Abiword irgendwas ausdrucken möchte  und auf das Drucker icon klicke, stürzt es ab. Früher konnte ich ganz normal drucken. Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte?

----------

## jkoerner

Schon mal die Seiteneinstellungen mit den Druckoptionen kontrolliert? Ich vermute, daß dort 'Letter' als Format eingetragen ist.

----------

## michel7

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Schon mal die Seiteneinstellungen mit den Druckoptionen kontrolliert? Ich vermute, daß dort 'Letter' als Format eingetragen ist.

 

Letter war tatsächlich der Fall, aber wenn ich es auf A4 ändere dann stürzt er genauso ab ...

----------

## jkoerner

Hm, denn weiß ich auch nicht wirklich weiter. Passieren die Abstürze nur wenn du über das Icon direkt drucken willst oder aber auch über die 'Druckvorschau' und dann über das dort vorhandene 'Drucken'? Bei mir zeigte die vorherige Version von abiword dieses merkwürdige Verhalten, daß es über Menüpunkt 'Drucken' und 'Druckvorschau' klappt, über das Icon dagegen nicht. Bei der aktuellen Version scheint dieser Fehler, wenn es denn ein Programmfehler war, behoben zu sein.

USE-Flags: *Quote:*   

>  * app-office/abiword  :2 [R 2.4.6] <target>
> 
> -debug -gnome spell xml

 

Wie verhalten sich andere gtk-Anwendungen beim Ausdruck, z.B. gnumeric? Ich davon aus, daß auch du kein gnome benutzt.

Kannst du aus Qt heraus noch drucken, was hängt noch in der Druckschleife?

----------

## michel7

Beim Drucken des Icons Druckvorschau stürzt das Programm auch ab. Ich nutze KDE ... Ansonsten funktioniert das Drucken sehr gut.

----------

## michel7

das neumergen von libgcrypt hat das problem gelöst. es war ein problem von cupsd https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-630218.html

----------

## jkoerner

Schön, daß es bei dir daran lag. Ich verwende libgcrypt-1.2.4 und bei mir lag es definitiv an abiword selbst. Keine anderen in diesem Zusammenhang benutzten Pakete wurden bei mir in dem fraglichen Zeitraum erneuert. Wie ich dieses Gefrickel manchmal hasse!

----------

